# Worldmark and II



## hedin (Apr 14, 2008)

When trading Worldmark points into II is it a bad idea to bank a week and take what Worldmark gives you? I like the idea of being able to look at II inventory myself but am concerned that I will lose significant trade power compared to calling and using pooled points.

Thanks

Curt


----------



## rhonda (Apr 14, 2008)

You can search II online against WM w/out having to use a deposit.


----------



## hedin (Apr 14, 2008)

That would be helpful. How does it work to search without having a week to search with?

Curt


----------



## PerryM (Apr 14, 2008)

hedin said:


> That would be helpful. How does it work to search without having a week to search with?
> 
> Curt



You have to establish an II/WM connection by paying, or modifying, and existing II membership thru WM.  I did mine 4+ years ago so I can't remember how I did it - call WM and ask.

Once established you simply search with II and it asks for you to select a timeshare unit to put up - WM will have an option of 0 (studio) - 3BR unit to put up - select the 3BR.

When a match is found, either instantly or by entering into an ongoing search you will ONLY be charged for the size of unit found, and then have a few days to get the credits which can be rented from other WM owners for about 7 cents each.


----------



## btcutter (Apr 15, 2008)

PerryM,

You are a world of information!
Since RCI has become the preferred WM exchange, do you still favor II exchange?  Is II falling out of favor?  Are we as WM owners going to have a harder time exchanging in II?

I am a newbie at exchanges but really like to joining II and see if I can get Four Seasons, Marriott or Westin in Scottsdale.  Do you have any experience for AZ exchanges?

Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

hedin said:


> That would be helpful. How does it work to search without having a week to search with?


Agreeing with Perry's post above, have WM added to your existing II account.  II sometimes charges a fee to add a new resort -- or offers it free if you renew your II membership at the same time.  Note that WM owners are offered II renewal at "2 for 1" rates - so have the discount code published in WM's Destination magazine handy.

Once WM has been added to your II account it will appear as a "float week; float unit."  When you click the [Exchange] button for online searching II will ask you which unit size to search against.  Like Perry, I tend to search using the 3BR unit.  II returns with a list of resorts matching your request.  If you choose to book a unit, you will be charged the "appropriate number" of WM credits based on the size/season of your destination.  (See this thread for exchange table.)


----------



## PerryM (Apr 15, 2008)

btcutter said:


> PerryM,
> 
> You are a world of information!
> Since RCI has become the preferred WM exchange, do you still favor II exchange?  Is II falling out of favor?  Are we as WM owners going to have a harder time exchanging in II?
> ...



I like II resorts over RCI.  Our access to II is "Frozen" when WM dumped II for RCI - this means that II exchanges should be rock steady and be one of the highest powered exchangers in II.

Remember at 59 days ALL II exchanges cost just 4,000 WM credits.


----------



## LLW (Apr 15, 2008)

btcutter said:


> I am a newbie at exchanges but really like to joining II and see if I can get Four Seasons, Marriott or Westin in Scottsdale.  Do you have any experience for AZ exchanges?
> 
> Thanks



The WM Float week can only get Four Seasons Scottsdale during the last 59 days. Marriott and Westin are accessible when outside of the Marriott and Starwood preference periods and best acquired with Request First. How hard it will be depends on the date and size.


----------



## hedin (Apr 15, 2008)

"I like II resorts over RCI. Our access to II is "Frozen" when WM dumped II for RCI - this means that II exchanges should be rock steady and be one of the highest powered exchangers in II."

If access is frozen, does that mean I will not be able to access II if I buy Worldmark points today? I do not currently own any timeshares so I am not an II member. If so, is there any way around that?

Thanks
Curt


----------



## PerryM (Apr 15, 2008)

hedin said:


> "I like II resorts over RCI. Our access to II is "Frozen" when WM dumped II for RCI - this means that II exchanges should be rock steady and be one of the highest powered exchangers in II."
> 
> If access is frozen, does that mean I will not be able to access II if I buy Worldmark points today? I do not currently own any timeshares so I am not an II member. If so, is there any way around that?
> 
> ...



When you do a "Request First" II exchange you give up 10,000 WM credits when you get a 2BR Red week exchange outside the 59-day window.  You did not have to put up 1 single WM credit to place the ongoing searches and when you get the reservation you have time to rent WM credits from 300,000 WM owners at about 7 cents each - a onetime rental.

What II gets is a basket of Studio - 3BR units and weeks 1 - 52.  WM's II "Trading Power" is based upon this basket.  However, that's just the start since not many WM owners use II to exchange - they use the default exchange company RCI and with 60+ WM resorts most WM owners never use II. This is great news for us who do since limited supply increases trading power.

The II basket of WM resorts should stay top notch for 10+ years before anyone needs to worry about them.

P.S.
Here's a "WM tip":

Place ongoing II searches 59 days + 2 weeks before your check-in day.  Many II exchanges occur at this time and if not filled that WM search will go thru the 59-day window and you don't have to do searches by hand.  You are then only charges 4,000 WM credits within the 59-day window and the search lasts until 48 hours before check-in I believe.

You can modify that II search anytime and add all kinds of new destinations within 59-days and never have to get up at 2 am and check II.  Your ongoing search will be first in line and snatch up your choices if they become available way before folks who search by hand.

I routinely book weeks at the WM Valley Isle in Maui and place ongoing searches at much better timeshares on Maui and get the exchange since I can turn in any WM reservation up to 30 days before checkin and get back ALL my credits which I then apply to the II exchange.


P.P.S.
You can use WM to do a "Deposit First" by locking in a Blue week Studio somewhere for 4,000 credits and deposit that into II.  Many WM owners do this and get 2BR units outside the 59-day window for just 4k credits.  I don't since I have so many WM credits that I don't need to do this but many WM owners use the WM/II relationship to do unbelievable things that other timeshare owners can't even dream of.


And don't forget that all of the above you can do without owning those WM credits!  You simply buy a 5k-6k WM credit account and borrow unlimited credits from other WM owners and vacation that way.  Why spend 65 cents a WM credit to buy them (Resale) and 5 cents in MF per year when you can just rent unlimited WM credits for 7 cents each?

Wyndham knows all of this and has no problem with WM owners doing this - what a developer!


----------



## btcutter (Apr 15, 2008)

PerryM,

_
(P.P.S.
You can use WM to do a "Deposit First" by locking in a Blue week Studio somewhere for 4,000 credits and deposit that into II.  Many WM owners do this and get 2BR units outside the 59-day window for just 4k credits. )_

How do you search a 2BR in red season while only depositing a Blue week studio in WM?  Why would II give you that exchange 13 months out?  This sounds like a STEAL.  Why wouldn't you do that instead of search for a 2BR directly and have to give up 10,000 credit.

_
(And don't forget that all of the above you can do without owning those WM credits!  You simply buy a 5k-6k WM credit account and borrow unlimited credits from other WM owners and vacation that way.  Why spend 65 cents a WM credit to buy them (Resale) and 5 cents in MF per year when you can just rent unlimited WM credits for 7 cents each?)_

ok, this is a dumb question.  how do I "rent" these credits from WM owners?  Where do I go to do that??

Thanks


----------



## PerryM (Apr 15, 2008)

btcutter said:


> PerryM,
> 
> _
> (P.P.S.
> ...




Just go to this link.  You can set up an account and the developer, Wyndham, allows fellow WM owners to list credits for rent.

(I don't know if you must be a WM owner to join)


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 15, 2008)

PerryM said:


> Just go to this link.  You can set up an account and the developer, Wyndham, allows fellow WM owners to list credits for rent.
> 
> (I don't know if you must be a WM owner to join)



You have to be a WorldMark owner to access the rental board on the WorldMark forum, which is the link PerryM provided.  If you are not registered as an owner the rental board is not visible.

Only a WorldMark owner can rent credits which are added to their account and those credits can only be rented from another owner.  A non-WorldMark owner would have no way to use rented credits to book a WorldMark unit.


----------



## btcutter (Apr 16, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> You have to be a WorldMark owner to access the rental board on the WorldMark forum, which is the link PerryM provided.  If you are not registered as an owner the rental board is not visible.
> 
> Only a WorldMark owner can rent credits which are added to their account and those credits can only be rented from another owner.  A non-WorldMark owner would have no way to use rented credits to book a WorldMark unit.



ok, I am not seeing the Rental board.  I am a owner and registered.  Can you point me to the right area on the WorldMark forum?

thanks!


----------



## PClapham (Apr 16, 2008)

Ditto-owner and registered but don't know where the rental listings might be.
Anita


----------



## LLW (Apr 16, 2008)

btcutter said:


> ok, I am not seeing the Rental board.  I am a owner and registered.  Can you point me to the right area on the WorldMark forum?
> 
> thanks!




It is at the bottom of the Forum List, after Forum Help, called "WM4M Rental Board". When you registered, you would have to put in your owner number, for the access to the Rental Board. I would send a pm to RondaOS to request access, giving her your owner number.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 20, 2008)

If anyone else is having trouble finding this rental link, so am I!  I've emailed Rhonda several times and tried all she suggested; still no luck.
Anita


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 20, 2008)

Making sure that everyone is looking in the right place - the rental section mentioned is in the WorldMark Forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php

There are multiple categories in the forum.   WM STAFF ANNOUNCEMENTS, WM FAQ's & OUT OF NETWORK CHOICES, USA - PACIFIC COAST & HAWAII SECTION are the first three.  Pardon the all caps, I copied and pasted, that is how the sections are listed on the forum.

The last three categories are  WVR-AP - NEW ZEALAND,  FORUM HELP, and, if you are registered and recognized as an owner, WM4M Rental Board.

It normally takes several days from the time you submit your registration with your WorldMark owner number for it to be recognized.  From what I understand, it's a manual process and takes action by the moderator.  If you still cannot see the rental section after a week or more I don't know what the problem might be.  The pm to the moderator (RondaOS on the WorldMark forum, not rhonda who posted in this thread) is the right approach but from what some are saying here that is not a sure thing either.


----------



## drguy (Apr 21, 2008)

PClapham said:


> If anyone else is having trouble finding this rental link, so am I!  I've emailed Rhonda several times and tried all she suggested; still no luck.
> Anita




Sorry if I'm offering lame advice, but.......did you log in separately to the Vacation Forum?  Different user name and different password.  Took me  while to figure it out.
Guy


----------



## PClapham (Apr 22, 2008)

Finally straightened out!  Rhonda helped but she had put in the wrong owner number, and I could not see "my stuff" because I use Firefox instead of IE.
Thanks
Anita


----------



## travel42gs (May 4, 2008)

I am new to TUG but have been with WM since 2002 and I never new about owner to owner credit rental.  Thank you Tug!  I am glad I joined


----------



## herindoors911 (May 8, 2008)

And don't forget, many owners rent out their one-time use credits at
wmowners.com.    A great place to get all the latest Worldmark info, including point allocations for the new resorts.:annoyed:


----------

